# WTB Allroad cargo cover (black)



## S4stageIII (Dec 27, 2006)

Hello everyone,
Sorry if this isn't the forum for this, but I thought that I would try before the Mods delete or move this post. I was looking for a cargo cover for a 04'Allroad in black. If anyone has one for sale, please PM me.
Thanks...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: WTB Allroad cargo cover (S4stageIII)*

IM sent


----------



## S4stageIII (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: WTB Allroad cargo cover (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

PM'ed back...


----------

